# MAC boxes



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 11, 2006)

do any of you keep the MAC boxes? i mean like the packaging.... if so why do you keep them? for some reason i can't bring myself to throw them away and i have NO idea why i keep them!


----------



## dreamqueen (Jul 11, 2006)

I only keep my msf's in their boxes.  For some reason I won't throw those out, but everything else goes right in the trash.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

No...I don't think I've ever kept a box..


----------



## aziajs (Jul 11, 2006)

I always end of keeping them for a month or so.  I guess I keep them in case anything needs to go back.  Although, I kept the Lure packaging just cuz I liked it.  I still have it.


----------



## booters78 (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep the box's just in case it has to go back or if i want to swap it( easier to ship). so i have a MAC bag that i keep my box's in...


----------



## misslilith (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep all of them although it`s probably a huge waste of space.


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 11, 2006)

i keep all mac boxes and only mac boxes, no idea why


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 11, 2006)

nope, mine go in the trash unless I'm not 100% sure about something. And in that case it usually goes back! otherwise, when i love something, the box goes right in the garbage!!


----------



## Eowyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep mine. I am however a packrat. I keep everything.


----------



## cyens (Jul 11, 2006)

I kept them for the ingredients in em'


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep mine. I have them stacked on top of my closet to display all the MAC logos. not sure why I keep them. when I only had 3 quads I put the e/s packaging into those boxes. I have the box from my 15x for some reason, all my fluidlines - everything. the only packaging I don't keep is the wrapper on the brushes. maybe one day they'll decide that for 25 boxes you can get a free lipstick or something with b2m ha


----------



## nat9891 (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep them too!  I thought I was the only one who did this.  I just keep them b/c they're MAC and I love all things MAC...I just don't have the heart to throw them away!


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't keep any boxes.  It would just take up too much space and be completely unpractical for me.  
Some people have said that they keep them to put the products back into when they travel.  But I really don't see any need for this (for me anyways).  I've always traveled with mine inside the MAC briefcase as my carry-on, and I've never had any problem with breakage.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 11, 2006)

oh my damn. speaking of the MAC Boxes, I just threw out over 100 boxes on Sunday cause I needed to clean out my shelf, the only ones I kept were from thr LURE collection they are very special.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *booters78* 
_I keep the box's just in case it has to go back or if i want to swap it( easier to ship). so i have a MAC bag that i keep my box's in...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too!


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 11, 2006)

So, don't laugh, but when I first started using MAC, I thought that b2m was for the boxes. So I always kept the boxes (and threw away maybe 1 or 2 lipsticks worth of containers) before I realized I was keeping the wrong thing. Now, my impulse is to keep the boxes out of habit. I try to just toss it as soon as I get it, but I would look at it in the trash and feel guilty. So I had to buy a bathroom trash can with a lid!

But I do like the Lure packaging and I really like to keep my stuff in the boxes until I use it for the first time or until I've determined I've used it enough times.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 11, 2006)

I hope you all mean you are recycling these boxes... not trashing them!!

AACK!


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 11, 2006)

Sometimes, usually for about 2 months, that way if I haven't used something by then I can still sell it with box attached.


----------



## katie_070405 (Jul 11, 2006)

i keep them.....but i'm not sure why.


----------



## user6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I get so much crap from my husband because I keep them, I have a drawer full of just empty boxes (folded of course), but I really don't know why I can't throw them away.....I sometimes find some missing, though.....*glaring at husband* even though I know I didn't throw them away!!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 11, 2006)

That is too funny...I really thought I was the only one who did that!!  I actually just threw them out a few weeks ago!!  That is why I love this site...u all let me know I'm not crazy!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2006)

I seem to always keep the boxes.  For eye shadows it is easier for me to line them up in a row so I can see which color.  I don't think I have the heart to throw them away!!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep them to keep track with what I've bought and remind my self how much money ive spend on mac hahahah 

kinda lame! donno why i do it


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I hope you all mean you are recycling these boxes... not trashing them!!

AACK!_

 
Well, there's no recycling program where I live, so all goes in the trash.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep all of mine... I'm hoping to one day make some great collages out of them


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nat9891* 
_I keep them too!  I thought I was the only one who did this.  I just keep them b/c they're MAC and I love all things MAC...I just don't have the heart to throw them away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


i think that's why i keep mine! the very top of my bookcase is starting to overflow with boxes, bags and reciepts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though i haven't had to return anything yet


----------



## 2_pink (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nat9891* 
_I keep them too!  I thought I was the only one who did this.  I just keep them b/c they're MAC and I love all things MAC...I just don't have the heart to throw them away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto!!


----------



## obbreb (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *booters78* 
_I keep the box's just in case it has to go back or if i want to swap it( easier to ship). so i have a MAC bag that i keep my box's in...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jul 12, 2006)

It's good to know I'm not alone!  Why can't I just throw them away.... why???


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahdeedah* 
_It's good to know I'm not alone!  Why can't I just throw them away.... why???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

let me know if you figure it out... i'd like to know


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahdeedah* 
_It's good to know I'm not alone!  Why can't I just throw them away.... why???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 u r not alone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i keep everything except for the ones i use daily in their boxes too!!! :goofy:


----------



## cathythi (Jul 14, 2006)

i have kept all my boxes, i think it is the packrat part of me.. but now after reading all of the posts i think it is time to let go of them


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 
_I keep all of mine... I'm hoping to one day make some great collages out of them_

 
Yeah, I've been telling myself that I'll make some type of sculpture with them, haha. Maybe a MAC shrine


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 27, 2006)

I was thinking about this the other day, but I keep other stuff as well. I keep every MAC bag I've ever gotten. Well, for the last 4 or 5 years. And I also keep all of my recipts for MAC. This one time, I returned some products off of two different recipts and she didn't give me the originals back. I was soo mad when I got home and realized I didn't get them back.


----------



## Caderas (Jul 27, 2006)

i keep all my boxes in a bag in the order of what it held and in the order of when i bought them... [sigh].


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jul 27, 2006)

I keep mine, because my (personal) summer project is doing collages!


----------



## calliestar (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eowyn* 
_I keep mine. I am however a packrat. I keep everything._

 
Same thing here.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2006)

I keep all of them.. I'm a freak!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 27, 2006)

I like to be eco friendly and recycle as much as I can so as soon as I get something new I take the empty box to the recycling bins. I do keep a few eye shadow pallette sleeves for duplicates of pan shadows I have.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm really a freak, I wasn't kidding!






I took this pic today!

Oh yeah, by the way... I keep them in big MAC bags! I need 5 of them..


----------



## carol (Jul 27, 2006)

Like others, I keep some around.  Mostly for shipping purposes.  Especially envelopes from pro pan items ... it makes shipping depotted and pan e/s and blushes so much easier!

I keep my back-ups in their boxes ... just so I know which one I'm using at the moment (the un-boxed one, obviously).


----------



## ninabruja (Jul 27, 2006)

i throw them all out. no room to keep them here.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jul 28, 2006)

Hahaha. I thought I was the only one who keeps the MAC boxes! I keep them too for no specific reason. I put them in MAC plastic bags and keep them in my closet. I don't tell anyone because they might think I am weird.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

Dear PrettyKitty,






Love,
    Hannah.

PS: Can I be just like you when I grow up?


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_ maybe one day they'll decide that for 25 boxes you can get a free lipstick or something with b2m ha_

 

Yess!  Then I'll get at least 3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but it's MAC we're talking about... More LE, but no more saving programs (which of course we should be always thankful for). =P


Prettykitty, thanks so much for posting your pic... at least if other people do the same thing, my husband will stop thinking I'm not normal when it comes to MAC!  He saw my drawer one day, not knowing what was inside, and was more than slightly disturbed...


----------



## mspiggy (Jul 28, 2006)

I keep all of mine as well. I just can't bear to throw them away.


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 28, 2006)

i keep all my mac boxes. i dont have a lot of mac so i dont think it takes up much room. i always keep my mac products in the boxes that they came in. i think it looks better in my make up lol


----------



## MissVanessa (Jul 28, 2006)

I kept everything in the boxes when I first started collecting, but then my mom saw it and she said "Take everything out of the boxes! It takes up time and space!" and she threw all of them away. I didn't want to take them out of the trash because I can't do that. Ever since then i've thrown them. Except the MSF's, I kept the boxes. I don't know why. At all.


----------



## dlaf_wonderwall (Jul 28, 2006)

Before reading this topic I would never have thought so much people keep their MAC boxes!

I have around 15 boxes, maybe I can start to build something with them (like Lego). lol.


----------



## gummybug (Jul 28, 2006)

I keep aaaaaall of my boxes? Why, I sometimes don't know. lol.

I keep the VG6 palette in its box all the time because it's purty and I want to reuse it when the l/s runs out (in 6 yrs or so, lol). Since it's some kind of foam padded lid with print on it, I'm careful not to spill something on it or have the print rub off. Hee. I baby my MU, I totally have hen mother tendencies.


----------



## Joke (Jul 28, 2006)

I throw them away, I don't need them


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 28, 2006)

i usually return the box with the B2M e/s pot in hopes that MAC is recycling it.


----------



## ette (Jul 28, 2006)

I keep mine but I had a ton that I set aside in a MAC bag and they were thrown out. Now I have another pile...lol it's sick.


----------



## Meliss1026 (Jul 28, 2006)

The only time I keep the boxes, is when I have to "hide the evidence". usually I'll stuff the boxes in the back of my closet and throw them out one or two at a time, so my parents dont freak out on me for buying so much makeup lol


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 29, 2006)

nope, i ditch em'.
 But I hate to do it too!
 Someone should start a collection and make a huge MAC sculpture out of them. that would be really cool!
 Maybe a 40 foot high MAC logo installation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## clementine (Jul 29, 2006)

I also keep them. I less my products in the original packaging...


----------



## Sanne (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I'm really a freak, I wasn't kidding!






I took this pic today!

Oh yeah, by the way... I keep them in big MAC bags! I need 5 of them.._

 





omg prettykitty!!!!!!

I only keep backup e/s in boxes the rest of the boxes I throw away


----------



## Oonie (Jul 29, 2006)

I used to keep them, just because but threwn them out. It got to be a little too much.


----------



## nomed (Jul 29, 2006)

I keep mine they are earier to stack in my case and incase I want to return them


----------



## Lalli (Jul 29, 2006)

[email protected] the pic! i thought i was bad


----------



## xtinemelanie (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 
_I only keep my msf's in their boxes.  For some reason I won't throw those out, but everything else goes right in the trash.





_

 
same here! all my msf's are in their original boxes. i honestly don't know why. things i am unsure of keeping, i keep in the box and either sell it or return it.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strawberieseed* 
_i keep all mac boxes and only mac boxes, no idea why_

 
same here


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 30, 2006)

Usually I keep them for the purpose of selling and swapping. 99% of the time, my boxes match my products (sometimes I eventually throw out some boxes of items that I know I'm keeping).
It's extra, sturdy protection in the mail and you can't beat that.

I specifically keep the boxes (and inserts) of my MSFs to minimize any mess should anything cause them to shatter in any way.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 30, 2006)

i keep all of my MAC in boxes except for one lipglass that i bought online who didn't come with a box. i like keeping them in the box though because 10 eyeshadows in their boxes fit perfectly in each top tray of my traincase, and that way i can see the names too so i know exactly what i'm pulling out


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 31, 2006)

do i need the boxes for Back2mac? i didnt get it


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 31, 2006)

I AM THE SAME exact way!  LOL, I don't know why I keep them.  It seems strange, I know I should throw them out, but I just can't!  In fact, I have a DRAWER FULL of them!  But last week I decided it has gone to far and I started to clean out the drawer.  Now I am only going to keep boxes for items I think I might swap.  I WISH they took the boxes for recycle!  Like 20 boxes for a free lippie or something, LOL.  I feel bad to just throw them away so I am going to recycle them, LOL.  

It is nice to know I am not the only one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_do any of you keep the MAC boxes? i mean like the packaging.... if so why do you keep them? for some reason i can't bring myself to throw them away and i have NO idea why i keep them!_


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL, I probably have enough to make a statue of some sort.  But I am throwing them out.  If I had a house with a makeup room, I TOTALLY would do this!  LOL.  Then I would take a picture of it for all of you, "my people".  LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_nope, i ditch em'.
 But I hate to do it too!
 Someone should start a collection and make a huge MAC sculpture out of them. that would be really cool!
 Maybe a 40 foot high MAC logo installation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sometimes...depends on the product because of how I store them. Skincare, pencils and lip products - no. E/s, pigments, paints, blushes - yes. However, the products I don't store in the boxes I do keep in the box until the first use.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 31, 2006)

I keep them ALL, I don't know why but I do.  I *WANT* to get rid of them, but I can never bring myself to it.  They just sit there, growing and growing...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 31, 2006)

oh man. recently i started cutting them up because i was going to make a collage out of the panels, but that ended up not working so i lost like 20 boxes. i think im going to cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does anybody keep the mascara ... things? ziploc bag looking things? the word isn't coming to my head right now, and bag doesn't sound right


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 31, 2006)

i always keep them and i have no valid reason...i think i try to rationalize with the idea that if i were to trade somone they would want the box...yeah i don't know.


----------



## cruz_kitten (Aug 1, 2006)

i use to throw them away but recently, have been keeping them. it would be easier if i was going to swapthings and put it in its original box or another one. i know that on LJ, girls use the boxes and make things with them. kinda strange, huh?


----------



## joraye (Aug 2, 2006)

I keep mine ever since I got a bronzer and it was totally cracked to pieces and had to take it back.  I'm now about to move, and I'm throwing away all the boxes for stuff I know I'm keeping.  But keeping newer boxes for just a bit.  i still have makeup I haven't touched yet....and that's scary!


----------



## fairypink (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, I keep all of them in case I need to swap something. I keep boxes from all brands too. I can't bear to throw away a Chanel box.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 3, 2006)

I keep some boxes, ditch/recycle others.  There is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

i used to keep them but they started to overcrowd my underwear drawers so i finally started throwing them out. although i have a few in random places like my backseat and glove box... in my purse... stashed in the closet... i guess its time for some cleaning... lol


----------

